

Is Your Content Marketing Making Brand Withdrawals? - Mr_Ed
https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/08/is-your-content-marketing-making-brand-withdrawals/

======
jamesbrownuhh
Well, ChartMogul certainly earned a brand withdrawal by having a floating
social media bar consistently obscuring the left hand side of the article text
that I was trying to read...

